# My Kool Aid pics



## redbudlane (Jul 5, 2006)

Here's a pic of my roving I dyed with grape (purple) and blue raspberry (turquoise) kool aid. I'm not sure the camera really picked up the colors well but they are very pretty. The turquoise I put the roving in the water first and then added the kool aid. The purple I put the kool aid in the water first and then added the roving. Both are variegated but the turquoise is more so. I started spinning the purple and noticed that my roving felted just a bit but I'm still happy with my first dye experience. :baby04:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That Blue is my favorite color... so pretty. The purple is lovely also.

Angie


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

Nonspinner here.... just asking..... How color fast is koolaid? Do you mordant it with something? :shrug:


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

On another list someone mentioned that she got the best colour results from the "ade" packets - because of the higher amounts of citric acid was her conclusion. You can also add vinegar. I have presoaked the carded fleece pieces in a water/vinegar bath and have had very nice strong results.


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

i checked the ade packets, most of them have actual lemon juice solids, they do set allmost instantly,

Ive read several ways to presoak which i will try, the way I've been trying is soak for 30 min in water, vinegar goes in the dye, but I have just read about soaking over nite in vinegar water, then dying?

I have wool those exact colors redbudlane


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

They turned out beautifully. Are you going to post pictures of your yarn that you spin from these?


----------



## ozarkcat (Sep 8, 2004)

3ravens said:


> Nonspinner here.... just asking..... How color fast is koolaid? Do you mordant it with something? :shrug:


I mordant with vinegar, that's about all with koolaid.

For natural dyes, I use alum most of the time (most easily available).


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That blue fleece keeps talking to me,,,, I'm wishing I had some yarn that color.

I've not ever crocheted or knitted with real stuff, just walmart and a bit of yarn store yarn.

But, about how much would it cost to get equavalent to about 1 4oz skien of that stuff from someone to start out by knitting myself a pullon hat?

Thanks Angie


----------



## ozarkcat (Sep 8, 2004)

About 8-10 packets, so if you catch a sale, $1 plus the slug of vinegar. I used the same flavor of koolaid & got about the same result - a nice, bright, clear turquoise.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

AngieM2 said:


> That blue fleece keeps talking to me,,,, I'm wishing I had some yarn that color.
> 
> I've not ever crocheted or knitted with real stuff, just walmart and a bit of yarn store yarn.
> 
> ...



If Redbud doesn't want to sell her dyed handspun, I could spin you up a skein or 2 of Dorset or Jacob and then you could dye the skeins yourself with the kool-aid. I charge $5 for a 4 oz., 200 yd skein, that a single or if you want 2 ply, that would be $10 (cause it's twice the time). Postage should be small if sent in a padded envelope.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Thanks Liese - 
I'll wait a day or two - and see what happens, then by Friday I'll know and will be able to send a MO or a paypal to whomever.

And now I'm wondering if I can dye unbleached muslin with the koolaide that color.

Angie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

redbudlane got with me in PM and she's going to make me some turquoise yarn - I'm so excited!

Liese - thank you for your offer...and look in your pm box please

Thanks all.
Angie


----------



## ozarkcat (Sep 8, 2004)

AngieM2 said:


> And now I'm wondering if I can dye unbleached muslin with the koolaide that color.


Nope - cotton's not a protein fiber - you might try it if you mordent with alum first . . . . But for the most part, it doesn't otherwise work with cottons or linens.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for letting me know.
Angie


----------

